# x



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Awww...I believe you Abbie. :blush: She is too cute. 

I would forgive her...hehehe. I'm sucha push over.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable just the way she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Too sweet!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

That adorable darling little little girl couldn't possibly have done anything wrong. :wub: And even if she did you'd have to forgive her immediately, but if you don't she can come eat the piddle pads at my house. :blush: I'll look the other way.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Princess Abbie can do no wrong!!! :wub: Abbie is so adorable!!! :wub: Now, I can't wait for clean after bath pics, Andrea!!! Give lil Abbie a hug for me and Maggie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I believe you Abbie and I think the o'natual look suits you just fine :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: that smile!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Abbie is far to innocent looking to of ever eaten a wee pad...come on that i s very un girly!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: such a pretty little girl.
the moment you look at her I think you can never be strikt to her,... I couldn't anyway.








abbie YOU LOOK WONDERFUL!!!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a face... :wub: Andrea, you don't post nearly enough pictures of our little princess.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is such a doll :wub:. Looks like she is laughing in that first picture :biggrin: Bella has been known to shred a puppy paper or two...

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Too cute!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't believe that Abbie is real , she belongs in a toy box  . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok she still reminds me of bobble head caddy. I think we should start a thread about who our 'look alikes' are here on SM! Abbie and Caddy are lookalikes. Except Caddy doesn't even try to look innocent, LOL! 

I tried putting pee pads in with the pups, wow, BIG MISTAKE. They take after their Aunt Caira.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, Abbie couldn't be any cuter. She is beyond adorable!

Just be careful of the pee pads. Catcher would try to eat them when he was a puppy and I called the pee pad company to see if there was any sort of deterrant (there wasn't). The lady I spoke with said to not let him eat the backing as it was dangerous.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg she's so adorable, gee Abbie you can always come vist Matilda :wub: How old is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

She has really grown since I've last seen her. Shes too cute to be bad girl!!! I love her haircut! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Nope, too innocent looking, could never have done that!! 
Just like my boys would never do that!! (har har har) :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
Marie & the (innocent?) boys*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hahah Princess Abbie the human shredder ...

Just pack her up and send her to me ... I'll let her shred anything in sight ..
Look at that smirk on her face ..

What a doll !! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i love abbie. :wub: LOOOOVE her. :wub: but you know that.... i'm sure my perpetual swooning has left that impression.



> I think we should start a thread about who our 'look alikes' are here on SM![/B]


speaking of lookalikes, i think that mini looks a bit like lucy. :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Andrea Abbie is beautiful, she could never put a paw wrong in my eyes :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Abbie is one of the cutest rascals I've ever seen!! She goes a mile a minute, so she could NEVER be still long enough to do any of those HORRIBLE things you're accusing her of, Andrea!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah right mommy! No body will believe you. :HistericalSmiley: Just look at that sweet little innocent face. Beautiful!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww I just love Abbie. She is such a DOLL! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm not sure who Abbie looks like but herself. Joyce Walkins thought she was one of hers, someone else asked me if she was from Tajon..so i'll take that as quite a compliment. Abbie will be one year old in February and she is 4 pounds..woohoo!
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments..I'll take a picture of her when she gets her bath! We should absolutely start a look a like thread to see who looks like who here!
> 
> Andrea[/B]


Hey, aren't you the one who pointed out the caddy/Abbie bobble head resemblance? I think it's the eyeballs. I wasn't trying to insult Abbie! I could have sworn we had a discussion about them resembling each other before, but it could have been a blonde moment, LOL

She's a doll, bed head and all.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Andrea, where the post bath clean Abbie pics?!?! I'm waiting!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

....have i mentioned that i loooooooooooove abbie? no...  well, i'll say it again...i LOOOOOOOOVE abbie. :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:smrofl: 

Dear Abbie - Your mom sounds abusive (ha ha) you tell her to ship you to Jennifer!! We don't have a tree up - and I won't put one up if you come to live with us.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwww! :wub: she's so darn cute! :wub: i LOOOOOOVE abbie. :wub: love, love, love her.... :wub: 

and your tree looks fantastic, andrea. you did a great job decorating it. :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Abbie is so freaking CUTE!!! :wub: I can't stand it!!! I :wub: Abbie!!! I wish that we lived closer!!! I think that Maggie and Abbie would make great lil friends!!! :biggrin: 

My b/f and got a small table top size tree and Maggie started barking at it immediately. She doesn't like Christmas trees, yet either. I can't wait for my b/f and I to have our own Christmas and do our own big tree!! Your tree looks fantastic, Andrea!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, she is the cutest thing!!!!!!!!!! What a personality she has :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*garfield!!! you make sure you don't harm that little sweetheart, otherwise heini will come and punch you :wub: *in love with abbey**


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

aww poor Abbie!

Alvar says he'd be happy to come protect you from the big mean tree!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=479479
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abbie you can come and visit anytime!! It was sunny and warm today!! and I bought a HUGE new dog bed.. very cosy.. you book that flight!!!! Atticus and Rugby like girls! Then you could go and visit Lynn, Lacie and Tilly!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww....Abbie is so cute!!! :wub: We really don't see enough pics of her!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Abbie - I'll join the group. I don't have a tree, and I'm very close (just a short train ride away). I'll even pay for your ticket!!! :chili: Come to NY, girlfriend, no mean old tress in this (teeny weeny) apartment. :thumbsup: On second thought, I saw you racing around the house, you may not like it in this squalor. But, I'm prepared for you to find out!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is just adorable!! What a cute face- I love it! And gorgeous tree!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how did I miss this thread :smilie_tischkante: The tree looks awesome Andrea!! :w00t: And Ms. Abbie-she is the most darling little thing-I got tired just watching her run around. Her and Petunia both had a thing for Kosmo-it was soooo cute :wub: What a honey!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I love the expression on her face. :wub: She is a cutie pie.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think Abbie is right...look at that face.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I SOOOOOO LOVE!!! Abbies expressions!!! she is SOOOO CUTE!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I SOOOOOO LOVE!!! Abbies expressions!!! she is SOOOO CUTE!! :wub:[/B]


Abbie is very expressive..and she is quite pleased with you as well  :grouphug:


----------

